# TPI comes thru again



## pammex (Apr 5, 2008)

I just want to give accolades where they are due.  JUst recently TPI came thru with a Hawaii week for 2009 for a friends honeymoon.  I had this out with many exchange companies and well once again TPI came thru for me.  I am going to deposit my weeks with them from now on.


----------



## philemer (Apr 5, 2008)

*TPI Rocks*



pammex said:


> I just want to give accolades where they are due.  JUst recently TPI came thru with a Hawaii week for 2009 for a friends honeymoon.  I had this out with many exchange companies and well once again TPI came thru for me.  I am going to deposit my weeks with them from now on.



Marcie just found a Jan., 2009 week in Hawaii (Maui) for me too. I'm excited!  Now if she can reach into her magician's hat and find a New Year's week for me I'll give them ALL my future weeks. 

Phil


----------



## pammex (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like TPI is on a roll and getting a star at least from us two this week!!!!


----------



## chellej (Apr 7, 2008)

They found  me a May week in Hawaii but I had just confirmed the day before with RCI.  They offered me several choices for this trip.


----------

